# Berkley Gulp Shrimp



## Poor Poor Fisherman (Mar 2, 2008)

We are going to Steinhatchee in April.  Several people have given me some really great help on a previous thread ...... Thanks.

I am going to take some Gulp Shrimp with me and try them.  In the past, we have always used just live shrimp.  My question is ..... How do you fish or rig the Gulp artificial shrimp?  I have heard it can be done like a drop shot or w/ a jig Head or w/ a weighted hook or weightless or with a bobber, etc.

We do not get to make trips like this too often so we do not want to learn the hard way.    What do you suggest?

Thanks,

Poor Poor Fisherman


----------



## Chas (Mar 2, 2008)

*gulp shrimp*

The gulp shrimp work excellent, I had one of the best trips I've ever had using them, rig them like a rubber worm and they will work just fine!


----------



## gafishead (Mar 2, 2008)

1/4 oz. jig head with a 3" Saltwater Gulp shrimp is hard to beat in Steinhatchee.  Try and find a jig head with multiple barbs, they will hold the Gulp better and longer.  If you loose the tail, keep casting, it will still catch fish.  Be sure to take them off when not fishing or they will dry out and have to be cut off.  I'll use a popping cork occasionally, but usually have better luck without.  It helps to have a towel handy to grip the Gulp when removing from the jig head.  Good Luck!


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Mar 3, 2008)

gafishead said:


> 1/4 oz. jig head with a 3" Saltwater Gulp shrimp is hard to beat in Steinhatchee.  Try and find a jig head with multiple barbs, they will hold the Gulp better and longer.  If you loose the tail, keep casting, it will still catch fish.  Be sure to take them off when not fishing or they will dry out and have to be cut off.  I'll use a popping cork occasionally, but usually have better luck without.  It helps to have a towel handy to grip the Gulp when removing from the jig head.  Good Luck!



Great Advice you should take it especially about the jig head.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Mar 3, 2008)

You can fish them all the ways mention. I would start by having each of your party fishing with a different rig. Then go to what is working. I always start with a 1/4 oz Red jighead with the biggest white eye you can get.  Bump off the bottom varying the speed of retreive.

Alot has to do with the water temp., wind direction, sky, the ripple on the water, the grass on the bottom. 

For gulps that begin to slip off the jig.Take a tube of super glue gel. When the gulp won't hold the jig head any longer just put a little super glue on it.

Be sure to take the gulps off when you start in(glue or not).  If they dry you will have to cut them off with a knife. And it ain't easy.


----------



## Poor Poor Fisherman (Mar 15, 2008)

*Rigging of Berkley Shrimp*

Thanks for your help!!  I went to the BPS Friday and loaded up on supplies.... a bucket of New Penny 3" Berkley Gulp Shrimp, 1/4 oz red jig heads, 25 lb Florocarbon leader line, some popper bobbers and a few other items.  

I highly recomment a fellow by the name of Mike at the Lawrenceville BPS.  He is very helpful and really knows his stuff.  He also recommended the Nuclear Chicken color shrimp but they were out of stock. I guess I go back in a week or two. 

Two questions:  Should I also get some fluke type soft baits?  They were on the same shelf in the salt water section.  If so, what color?  

Also, my first question included the rigging where you hook the shrimp and put them under the popper bobber.  Has this worked for anyone?  

Thanks!!


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Mar 16, 2008)

Don't worry about the flukes, the GULP shrimp will keep you busy.

AS far as the bobber, I use about 3 foot of line under the Ragin cajun. I highly suggest keeping a live pinfish under the bobber and let it freeline behind the boat. A lot of large trout and redfish are caught this way.


----------



## spotsndots (Mar 16, 2008)

To answer your question regarding the live shrimp vs. Gulp shrimp, the pinfish will destroy the live shrimp if the trout bite is slow.  Also, 1 live shrimp = 1 fish, 1 Gulp = multiple fish and just as effective or more.  Another plus about the gulp, pinch off a small piece and put it on a bream hook and catch live pinfish for bait.

Parker gave you great advice about the live pinfish.  Other than trout and redfish, cobia will be all over the flats in April.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Mar 16, 2008)

I always had good luck with the 3" Pearl White color of Gulp.  I would get atleast 1 bag of them.

btw: the marinas have all the Gulp and it is about the same price as BPS.
Good Luck


----------



## FX Jenkins (Mar 17, 2008)

I've had gulp shrip out perform cut bait in the surf and blues can't resist them in the inlets..mmm.bout time for some blue fish omelets...


----------



## Bobhica (Mar 17, 2008)

Wal-Mart is the cheapest by far to buy Gulp bait.


----------



## jmwoffshore (Mar 17, 2008)

Instead of putting them under a popping cork or Cajun thunder I have been putting them under an old super spook with the hooks removed. It seems to not run the fish off in shallow water. Makes less noise.


----------



## mesocollins (Mar 20, 2008)

I don't really like the gulp shrimp that much since i've only used them one time... I like the pearl white 5" flukes from gulp with a 1/4-1/2 ounce jighead about 4-5 feet under a popping cork or a cajun thunder style. also, small swimming jigs work well without a cork... Electric chicken and Firetiger... That's all that need be said.


----------

